# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Cheap way to get from Germany to France

## lindatt

Hello everybody.

This summer is going to be the first I am traveling alone. So I am asking your help because I simply have less experience that any of you.

 I have to get from Frankfurt-Hahn airport (I think I can go to Frankfurt city which is 120km away, if it‘s better) to Neuville-sur-Ain (France, 65km away from Lyon and 22km away from Bourg en Bresse). Date is 2009.07.15 23.30 (frankfurt-hahn). 

What is the fastest and the cheapest way getting there? I have to be in my destination on 2009.07.17. 

I thought about TGV, but it is very expensive. I would greatly appreciate any tips and any of your help.

----------


## Maciamo

The cheapest way is to walk or go by bicycle.  :Wink:  It's about 600 km so it's feasible in about 20 hours by bicycle (two days). Otherwise local trains are cheaper than the TGV.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Hello everybody. 
> ..... 
> I have to get from Frankfurt-Hahn airport ..... to Neuville-sur-Ain ..... 
> What is the fastest and the cheapest way getting there? .....
> 
> I thought about TGV, but it is very expensive. I would greatly appreciate any tips and any of your help.


Both trains and busses will take you from the Frankfurt area to Basel and Genève. From there to Lyon ought to pass through Neuville-sur-Ain. That is your alternative to taking the expensive TGV through France. 

I’ve hitch-hiked most ot this route (the cheapest you can get) but I don’t suppose you’re that you’re hardened enough for that mode of travel?

Without checking the facts, I’d guess that Eurolines (or similar motor coach routes) will get you to your destination for far less the cost of the TGV.

----------


## Maciamo

Good point. Eurolines is usually much cheaper than the train.

----------

